
Show HN: Mixr – Generate an MP3 mix from the command line - soulprovidr
https://github.com/soulprovidr/mixr
======
soulprovidr
Author here. I wrote this script when I needed to generate a series of hour-
long MP3 mixes for a project, but couldn't find a tool that made it easy to
concatenate, crossfade, and normalize audio. Hope you find it useful.

